

Ask HN: Where to stay in London for Startup School Europe? - mvleming

Hey guys, I&#x27;m sure there are some of us who got an invitation to Startup School Europe, are coming from outside of London, and are wondering where a good place would be to sleep for a night or two. Are there any HNers in London who want to offer their couch? I&#x27;d love to crash with some friends. If not, can any of you recommend a hostel, and perhaps a hotel as well for those who want a hotel instead?<p>Startup School Europe is on July 26th, a Saturday, and the venue is near the Barbican tube station.<p>Cheers!
======
Udo
I'm staying at the London City Suites, which is apparently across the street
from the venue and looks quite nice. I haven't been there before, so I can't
really recommend it. Prices seem reasonable though (considering it's in the
City of London).

[http://www.booking.com/hotel/gb/london-city-suites-by-
montca...](http://www.booking.com/hotel/gb/london-city-suites-by-
montcalm.html)

------
cbuchler
Is anyone interested in renting out an apartment for the weekend?

I'm right now looking at airbnb and couchsurfing.. nothing convincing so far..

~~~
OliverD
Hi I just booked a bed on airbnb. It is in walking distance for the warmup and
for the main event as well. There is one bed left in the apartment. I can send
you the link if you are interested. @odiestel

~~~
cbuchler
Hey,

I'd be interested in this?

Can you e-mail me the link? charel at charelbuchler dot com

------
pyb
There are many good hostels in London (can't remember any really bad ones).
For instance I rather liked St Christopher's London Bridge.

